# New Construction home - Laying dormant Bermuda sod



## Chasemat96 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello everyone! This is my first post on TLF. Thank you everyone for all the help over the years. I had a question that I really need help on. My wife and I are buying a new construction home in North Georgia and it will be completed around January 2020. Which means the Bermuda sod will be dormant when installed. Will the Bermuda be okay being laid this deep into winter? Is there anything I can do to help the root building processes? RGS? Is it safe to use preemergent in the spring to prevent weeds or wait till later when the roots are developed more? Would I still need to do a Spring scalp?Any guidance that you have regarding new sod care in the winter/early spring would relieve a lot of stress. Thank you for the help!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

So the lot/division is cleared of large trees ...maybe a 10 gallon one in front? (Verifying long term fit). Don't expect a great install 

Bermuda goes down 365 days a year. Watering may still be required (lot less than June!), on occasion.

Pre-em....unless it's ronstar (might be illegal on residential), I wouldn't but if I did, I'd delay as long as I could. Edit : may 2020


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would concentrate on trying to get the grade as level as possible for now. The time for chemicals will come, but I'd make sure grade and drainage are considered now. You should not apply a pre-em to make sure your sod roots correctly.


----------



## Chasemat96 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. Appreciate the help. Could I start reel mowing the first season? Or stick to under 2in with rotary mower for 1st year?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Grading and drainage are probably the most important things to do for sure. Go out to the property as much as you can when it rains and especially if you can see it as soon as the rain stops. After the home is slabbed and framed of course... Take a can of spray paint to identify the problem areas and take lots and lots of pictures! This way when you go to the builder/developer it can be addressed when its time to do a final grade.

Do yourself a favor and when the home is 60-90 days before completion pick of trash off your lot as much as possible or you will find who knows what under the sod.

Pay or negotiate now or you will certainly pay or be unhappy later...this is an understatement!!!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If I was building new, I'd dig my own trenches to lay, glue PVC to carry gutter water to the street ...it's basic stuff, cheap materials just work. (Before Sod)


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Listen to these guys! The sod will be fine definitely worry about drainage and leveling. I closed on my current home January 26th last year almost immediately after i moved in we realized i had a problem with the lot next door draining all onto my lot and flooding my back yard. 1 year later and I am still fighting with the builder to get it fixed. They basically told me to fuck off a year ago when i first bitched about it. Their answer was it will dry in a few days. I decided to make my problem theirs and finally a few days ago they came crying about how urgently they needed to fix what is now a big problem for them. Much easier to get things done before closing then after lol.

July 15th or so last year




1 year later still dealing with this shit


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

I was in the same boat, however they were laying dormant TTTF in the dead of winter here in Richmond VA. I put down 6oz of HUmic 12 and 3oz of RGS just before they laid the sod, and I did not water the sod once installed. I let it stay somewhat dormant and then once the ground gets unfrozen then I pushed it hard with starter fert, water, and 3oz of RGS every 30 days.

As far as Pre-M, DO NOT put any down until Fall 2020 for your situation. Like a couple of people said, I would go over around 60 days out (as they wont lay sod until probably 15 to 30 days out as they dont want to have to water it much) and start picking up all the trash BECAUSE they will bury it they do their grade. Also try and get rid of the gravel if they leave some because usually they pour the gravel in the wrong area and then will just cover it with dirt. Bad news for sod. Also see if you can coordinate with the builder to add some drainage. Especially add drainage pipes that extend away from the house and go underground and connect to a pop-up emitter. Super clean. When i get home Ill see if i can post a picture of mine.

Most likely your builder if its a big company will say no to the last request but RGS and HUMIC, you can do whenever you want as you are just spraying it down.

Best of luck, if you have any questions just PM me....this is my 3rd new construction home (2nd as a LCN) and this last build went super smooth, and now I have the best lawn in the neighborhood.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I moved into a new construction house this past winter (closed at the end of December) and had bermuda sod installed.

The dormant bermuda will not begin rooting until the spring, but since it is dormant it doesn't need much water to survive. I'd spray it with the water hose every couple weeks if you don't get lucky with the rain (I did, it rained basically non-stop this past winter). It's actually quite nice because you can get it to root earlier in the spring before summer evapotranspiration hits and stresses the plant. I was also able to move a good bit of the sod to create landscape beds all around the house without needing to kill a bunch of bermuda (and I was able to save it and get more back yard - standard builder "sod to back corners" scenario). All around I think I would prefer to sod in the winter if I move to another new construction house.

Just to give you an idea of how resilient dormant bermuda sod is: the builder's landscaper abandoned about 3 pallets of sod across the street from me, and the builder told me I could have it for free if I wanted it because he couldn't get the guy to come get it. It probably sat on those pallets 3-4 weeks before I got it, and every bit of it has greened up just like the sod installed on my lot.

I would not put down any pre-emergent until the sod roots. Before my house was built we stayed in a rental house, which ironically was also a new construction. I basically grew in that bermuda as well. Once it rooted I applied pre-emergent and didn't have any issues with it even though it was young.

You can definitely reel mow the sod the first season. I waited until mine was half-way rooted and then scalped to 0.5 inches right off the bat. Been mowing at 3/4 - 7/8 since and haven't had any issues.

Check out my lawn journal in the warm season lawn journals subforum - I have some pictures of all of this.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Chasemat96 I built my home from end of 14 to May 1st 2015 with higher end production builder. I made a pal with the super on our job. At times I asked him for certain things. Like I asked him how much would it cost me if we insulated the remaining outer walls in the garage (ceiling and two sides already done) that by plan said un-insulated, and he calls me back. "guys said if you could bring them a check for $225.00 they will knock it out for you." So I sprinted over there to pay them.

Same with the landscaper. I wasn't a jerk. I sent him some pics of my previous home, and what I had for shrubs, and he was cool with that sort of set up. He was going to use 419, I asked if it was possible to use Tifgrand (TifTuf wasn't on the market yet,) he said "sure it's around the same price, and my supplier has it." Told him I didn't want a tree in the yard as called for. He was totally cool with that. It was never planted. It came up on the close check list, and I told the realtor representing the builder that if a tree goes in that yard, then it would be dropped off in her drive way within 48 hours. Nothing more said. :nod:

My point is these guys have submitted a budget to the builder, and that's all the builder will pay. But if you ask them for something, then be prepared to pay them. But I would bet you'll be shocked how reasonable the number is. See above I have a totally insulated 900 sq ft garage and it only cost me another $225.00.

Obviously they need to have proper drainage of the property. You shouldn't pay any extra for that. And I agree. It's a huge issue. Luckily we had a huge rainstorm two weeks before closing, and after sod was laid. It showed some issues. The builder made minor adjustments since they wanted my money and to close. Now I have a small stream running through the backyard during a storm, and it carries out to the street. Standing water in the stream maybe for an hour after rain stops.

Lastly talk to these folks now. The earlier the better, and they appreciate the early heads up. I would phrase questions to them starting with "how would we" or "Is there any way" or "could you give me a cash price, paying you directly, for doing X that's not in the scope" I never had someone come back at me with a middle finger when I posed my requests in fashions such as that.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@jimefam what did the building do to remedy the problem?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> @jimefam what did the building do to remedy the problem?


Lol they havent done a damn thing however they are now getting ready to build on the lot next door and for them its become a problem because the water is pretty much dammed up by my kids playground and a minor retaining wall i built. Last year when i moved in i texted pictures to the person in charge of building that community at the time. He told me they needed to run a french drain across my yard and would get back to me in a few days. He texted me back later that the builder told him it would be too much money to do that now that the sod and irrigation were in and i would just have to live with it. His words were "it will dry with a few days of sun".

So i told my wife fuck these people i am going to make that lot a pond. Put the playground where it is and i hadnt had water come over in months. Couple weeks ago we had like 5 days of hard rain and the water next door finally rose over my little wall and washed away my mulch there and put dirt across my backyard(which has since sprouted a bunch of weeds also). A few days later the new person in charge come over and tells me ive got to let the water get from point A to point B. I showed him the texts how i tried to be reasonable before even offering to help with some of the cost etc and was told to just live with it. I told him this weekend i will be raising the playground wall another foot and lets see how many days of nonstop rain it takes for it to overflow then. He was not amused but i told him not to worry that with a few days of sun the water next door would dry up. Now the builder is telling me they will do all the drainage etc at their cost asap so they can build on the lot. The problem now is they want to do it the cheap and easy way and i want it done right. I want at least an 8" pvc schedule 40 or better pipe across the yard at least 2ft deep. They want to do a 4" corrugated french drain 1ft deep. What im worried about is it collapsing or clogging in the near future and now if the neighbors lot floods im responsible. No damn way i allow that. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Say no to corregated ...good for you


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Say no to corregated ...good for you


Fool me once...


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> If I was building new, I'd dig my own trenches to lay, glue PVC to carry gutter water to the street ...it's basic stuff, cheap materials just work. (Before Sod)


I had this installed when I redid my backyard. So much better than the corrugated plastic drainage pipes. Being smooth means debris doesn't get clogged in it.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> > @jimefam what did the building do to remedy the problem?
> ...


Does your builder not have a drainage easement on your property? If so they may not need your approval for the design of the system (regardless of how bad it is). It's also in our HOA that only the builder is allowed to change the way water flows across properties.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Yeah that popcorn Styrofoam around some corrugated pipe, or just the corrugated pipe is a real short term fix. Needs to be done with the landscape fabric, pvc SCH 40 like you describe, and the right size gravel.

You know an important tactic. Keep all texts, and emails. Facts don't lie.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

This guy is a little "different," but he seems to really care about his customers. Also he really cares about it being done right. His skype consult might be worth a shot just to get a 2nd opinion.

https://youtu.be/UdSZgR8gfyk


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > JRS 9572 said:
> ...


They do have a drainage easement but its 20ft behind the hill in the picture below. Behind that tree line they cut a swale where the rest of the neighborhoods water drains. Unfortunately they didnt get that lot to drain into that. And i spoke with a lawyer who told me rain water is considered a common enemy in Georgia and while they cant be held responsible for its damage i do have the right to protect my property from said damage.


----------

